# Medium side of life



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of a roaster that roasts, as the title suggests, medium. I drink solely light roast - Square mile, because I find the quality better. It seems that you get light roasters, dark roasters, and not much in between. Can people enlighten me (or endarken me, shit pun sorry) on the medium side of life?

Thanks


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Rave seem to have a number of medium roasts at the mo?


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

There's tons of medium roast beans by the following roasters, Climpsons and sons, Monmouth, Caravan, Nude, etc


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Coffee Compass (read the description or call Richard to discuss), Has Bean, Extract +all above etc.

Most will have a medium offering just not describing as such, possibly best to look at tasting notes as Medium is a huge range descriptor especially if take into account Med to Light or Med to Dark as descriptors.

You may even find that some of the beans you think of as Light are not as light as say the Scandinavian style of light roasting such as from recent LSOL or Tim Wendleboe etc









John


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Focus on taste descriptors provided as opposed to perceived colour of beans ( a lot of which roasters don't provide ) getting caught up in , " are your beans medium etc " will mean you will miss a lot of opportunities to try tasty stuff .

Look a the notes , try some , do you like em ? Worth going back to that roaster as you feel you can hit the mark with those beans ?

This is better than often someone's else's perception of how a roaster roasts , when 90 percent of us don't actually understand the impact of the roasting process and the " perceived outer " colour in the first place


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

As others have said, going by taste is better than what roasters label their own beans - for example, I've tried several square mile beans that I would say are more medium than light, but which you'd call light. There are certain roasters that have a darker or lighter "style" but I'd focus more on the description of the individual beans themselves.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Try Rave Signature. Its my go-to.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would say Has Bean aim for 'medium' across the board. Sometimes light-medium , sometimes dark-medium - nothing is ever intentionally under or over developed


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

XSOL seems to have created a bit of a monster

I get that roasters will roast to the appropriate level for the bean which will be interpreted differently, to a level, depending on the roaster

My tastes are for a lighter roasted bean. Thats not to say that I want a bean that is waved at the roaster and considered ready. I'm just no longer a fan of the dark, oily roasted beans. There are some beans that have surprised me with the level of roast but not in a bad way (unless we're talking beans that are roasted towards the darker end).

If I like the sound of a bean and the descriptions doesn't make it sounds like its roasted to within an inch of its life, I'll try it. As has been suggested previously, its more the flavours than the roast level that I focus on.

There is some middle ground between the two 'sides', excepting the hill & valley devotees and those at the far light


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Has bean are a good call. I've also found Avenue Coffee in Glasgow to be a good Medium (if by medium you're thinking of A bit of choc / orange or choc rum fruit thing).


----------

